# Drinking raw Eggs



## Beezy (Jul 13, 2017)

I've resorted to drinking a few eggs at 4:30 in the morning with a protein and rolled oats shake to get going. It's been 35 days and I haven't had any issues. I can't force food down that early. Does anyone else still drink eggs and yolks in or out?


----------



## PFM (Jul 13, 2017)

I drink eggs whites several times a day. Lunch is typically 1 c. cooked egg whites + one whole egg.

Old school.


----------



## Beezy (Jul 13, 2017)

PFM said:


> I drink eggs whites several times a day. Lunch is typically 1 c. cooked egg whites + one whole egg.
> 
> Old school.



Do you go with the whites because of cholesterol?


----------



## bvs (Jul 13, 2017)

I go with whites in a carton because they come pasturised and dont risk salmonella. I know plenty of guys drink regular raw eggs but it only took one night of being stuck on the toilet vommiting for me to say never again


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 13, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Do you go with the whites because of cholesterol?


The yolks are where all of the bad shit are. All of the fat and cholesterol is in that yolk. I depends how much you eat but I don't want extra fat and **** cholesterol. 
I dont eat eggs like I used to but I used to boil them by the dozen and drop the yolks. Its 60g of protein for $.59 and about 12 small bites. You can't find another meal for that cheap and easy. If you wanna throw in some carbs, get a packet of instant oatmeal. Now you are at a buck.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 13, 2017)

bvs said:


> I go with whites in a carton because they come pasturised and dont risk salmonella. I know plenty of guys drink regular raw eggs but it only took one night of being stuck on the toilet vommiting for me to say never again


If you are going to eat em raw, this definitely the way to go.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 13, 2017)

I eat the whole egg, but I haven't eaten them raw.  I haven't tried pasteurized egg whites in a shake with oats, but I'm considering giving it a shot.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 13, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> The yolks are where all of the bad shit are. All of the fat and cholesterol is in that yolk. I depends how much you eat but I don't want extra fat and **** cholesterol.
> I dont eat eggs like I used to but I used to boil them by the dozen and drop the yolks. Its 60g of protein for $.59 and about 12 small bites. You can't find another meal for that cheap and easy. If you wanna throw in some carbs, get a packet of instant oatmeal. Now you are at a buck.



Bro I'm sorry but you definitely got it all wrong about the yolks. Where all the bad shit are? No, no, no buddy. It's where all the good shit is. You need to understand the egg and the miracle of the yolk.


----------



## Milo (Jul 13, 2017)

Gas was too horrendous to continue...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 13, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Bro I'm sorry but you definitely got it all wrong about the yolks. Where all the bad shit are? No, no, no buddy. It's where all the good shit is. You need to understand the egg and the miracle of the yolk.


I get that the yolk has some benefit especially for the young chick being developed and it role in the nutrition for the "embryo chick" but the fat and cholesterol, I dunno. If you have better insight, Id definitely like to hear it.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 13, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I get that the yolk has some benefit especially for the young chick being developed and it role in the nutrition for the "embryo chick" but the fat and cholesterol, I dunno. If you have better insight, Id definitely like to hear it.




http://www.truthaboutabs.com/whole-eggs-or-egg-whites.html

here you go man. A great write up on the egg. You have the fat and cholesterol part all wrong in your thinking. This clears it up.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 13, 2017)

Seeker said:


> http://www.truthaboutabs.com/whole-eggs-or-egg-whites.html
> 
> here you go man. A great write up on the egg. You have the fat and cholesterol part all wrong in your thinking. This clears it up.


Well, Ill be damn! Thats a nice write up about eggs. Guess I'll have to start eating some yolks.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jul 13, 2017)

Theres a thread around here somewhere that opened my eyes to eating raw eggs.

Cooked is the only way to go. Something like only 50% of the protien in the egg is utilized when eaten raw. It needs to be cooked to get full benefits.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 13, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Theres a thread around here somewhere that opened my eyes to eating raw eggs.
> 
> Cooked is the only way to go. Something like only 50% of the protien in the egg is utilized when eaten raw. It needs to be cooked to get full benefits.



How does cooking it make more of it utilized?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 13, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> How does cooking it make more of it utilized?


The heat changes the structure of the protein molecule, which makes more of the protein accessible to your digestive enzymes. Also helps reduce the protease inhibitors (these prevent your body from breaking down the protein = not digested) naturally present in egg whites. 

I've copy & pasted this post into 3 threads now, not sure if that's because people are too lazy to search or just refuse to accept the truth (cooked is better than raw), but here we go again:
http://jn.nutrition.org/content/128/10/1716.full

- 24hr digestibility of cooked egg protein = *91%
*- 24hr digestibility of raw egg protein = *51%*
_"The higher digestibility of cooked egg protein presumably results from structural changes in the protein molecule induced by heating, thereby enabling the digestive enzymes to gain broader access to the peptide bonds. It has been suggested that the reduced digestibility of raw egg white is at least partially related to the presence of trypsin inhibitors in raw egg whites."_

Pasteurization helps side step most of this but considering there is more than one protease inhibitor in raw egg whites I'd be hesitant to say it solves all of the bioavailability issues without some data to back that up. Plus is it really THAT difficult to cook the damn things?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 13, 2017)

There was a post on this in the past on pasteurized egg whites cuz I was drinking 2 cups of egg whites a day at one point


----------



## DF (Jul 13, 2017)

Tried raw eggs 1x....... I'd much rather have them cooked with BACON!!


----------



## Beezy (Jul 13, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> The heat changes the structure of the protein molecule, which makes more of the protein accessible to your digestive enzymes. Also helps reduce the protease inhibitors (these prevent your body from breaking down the protein = not digested) naturally present in egg whites.
> 
> I've copy & pasted this post into 3 threads now, not sure if that's because people are too lazy to search or just refuse to accept the truth (cooked is better than raw), but here we go again:
> http://jn.nutrition.org/content/128/10/1716.full
> ...


Sometimes...


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 13, 2017)

I used to separate yolks from the whites {'racist of me, ikr'}, turned whites into a snow, showed it in the oven on a shallow buttered up baking pan to get it all crispy golden {'and by that I mean, burnt to a lovely crisp'}, meanwhile I mixed yolks with honey into a thick creme {'you're looking for the smooth big booty type thickness in a mid-golden shade as well'}.. 

Alternative to the creme would be placing a pot with water on the stove, then place the yolks in a plate that won't melt atop the pot, add either sugar(-esque thingy) or honey then whisk it until it becomes a solid, yet smooth creme.

I'd advise against putting oats in the snow as it'll kill the bubbles, dragging it down with it's weight. 

Once the creme is done, and the crips is ready, you can dip the snow into the creme or have the snow torched.


----------



## Solomc (Jul 13, 2017)

My vote goes to hard boiled. Why risk any thing. It's 2 bites per egg and you get the whole eggs nutrients. 
But that's up to you. Solo


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 13, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> The heat changes the structure of the protein molecule, which makes more of the protein accessible to your digestive enzymes. Also helps reduce the protease inhibitors (these prevent your body from breaking down the protein = not digested) naturally present in egg whites.
> 
> I've copy & pasted this post into 3 threads now, not sure if that's because people are too lazy to search or just refuse to accept the truth (cooked is better than raw), but here we go again:
> http://jn.nutrition.org/content/128/10/1716.full
> ...



First time I've seen it but thanks.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 13, 2017)

Rocky balboa ate raw eggs and he whooped Ivan dragos ass. I mean what more proof do u need


----------



## Solomc (Jul 13, 2017)

Snakes gonna be able to give you the best answer about eating eggs he loves them


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 14, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Rocky balboa ate raw eggs and he whooped Ivan dragos ass. I mean what more proof do u need


And Ivan was even on the jeews.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 14, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Well, Ill be damn! Thats a nice write up about eggs. Guess I'll have to start eating some yolks.


dude props for not knowing everything


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 14, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> And Ivan was even on the jeews.



Damn cheater.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 14, 2017)

my buddy has a son with cerebral palsy,  around the time of the ice bucket challenge he started a raw egg challenge to raise awareness and you could choose to either do the challenge which was to drink 3 eggs or donate to the cause, or obviously do both or nothing at all. so I did the egg challenge and I tell you what it was pretty nasty. in a shake it's fine but by itself was pretty gnarley lol.


----------



## Beezy (Jul 14, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> my buddy has a son with cerebral palsy,  around the time of the ice bucket challenge he started a raw egg challenge to raise awareness and you could choose to either do the challenge which was to drink 3 eggs or donate to the cause, or obviously do both or nothing at all. so I did the egg challenge and I tell you what it was pretty nasty. in a shake it's fine but by itself was pretty gnarley lol.



Every now and then I don't blend it up well enough and get a huge cord of yolk. It's f-ing mortifying when it happens.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jul 14, 2017)

Never had a problem downing a few raw eggs. Watched my dad do it everyday for years when I was a kid.

3-4 eggs, shake some pepper on them, couple splashes of Tabasco sauce. Down the hatch.

I did it that way every morning for a couple years here recently, till I joined this site and saw that study.


----------



## Jin (Jul 19, 2017)

sams740 said:


> IT IS A NICE IDEA. but i am not interested to follow this. Drink raw egg is not flexible for me, that's why i am eating more omelette....:32 (18):



Here. Let me save you some time: GO AWAY 

We don't want what you're going to try to sell.


----------



## Jin (Jul 19, 2017)

sams740 said:


> thanqqqqqq for reply Jin......:32 (8):



I'm honestly trying to save you time. As soon as you start trying to sell us shit you're gonna get banned, so why waste all this effort. Just **** off now.

Also, nice try on the neg rep: you don't have enough seniority to neg rep me yet. Douche bag.


----------



## Genuineraws (Jul 19, 2017)

Raw eggs is very nutritious


----------



## Jin (Jul 19, 2017)

Genuineraws said:


> Raw eggs is very nutritious


No, it isn't. Read the thread you dope. 

Methinks you're in kahoots with sam740


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 19, 2017)

Eggs, potatoes, meat and cheese plz


----------

